# Finger picks.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking of giving finger picks a try and on thinking back to the last time I tried this the ones I had were thick, fat and useless. (or was that my ex)
What make, style, type of finger and thumb picks, do you guys recommend?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I eventually just grew out my fingernails and started using my bare thumb because I got tired of trying to keep track of so many picks. They're not expensive - I would go your local guitar store and pick out a few thumbpicks and some different fingerpicks and see what you like. 

Note: make sure you put them on the right way around - I've seen too many people try to put the picking surface on the fingernail side of their fingers.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I use thumb pick and fingernails. The thumbpick is shapedand weighted like a regular pick so it can be used for flat picking if necessary.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I was asking about picks a while ago. 



Mooh said:


> Brigham said:
> 
> 
> > there are some finger picks that do exactly as you mentioned - they mimic the curve of your nails. They're called alaska piks, here's the link
> ...


This is the best information. I grew my nails. Nails are fantastic for playing but drive me absolutly crazy when I'm not. I might still try the Alaskapik.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a nails question: how many of you apply fake nails? I've been growing out my nails for a while, which works quite well until they break or fray. I'd like to try nails like james taylor suggests:

[video=youtube;7BqISqpMRo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BqISqpMRo8&hd=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BqISqpMRo8&hd=1[/video]

The problem that I have is that the idea really freaks out my girlfriend! Anybody else having this problem?

-Travis


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Your natural nails work great but wear very quickly. Keeping them smoothly filed helps reduce wear, liquid Vitamin E helps to keep them healthy and Superglue can give you extra durability without having to resort to fake nails. 

Personally, I like fingers best without picks as there are so many surfaces that render different tones. I don't like the nails too long either as they get in the way when you're trying to play with the meaty parts of your fingers.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

The reason I am asking about picks is I intend setting up one of my guitars as a BANJO. Don't laugh. I will string it and tune it as a banjo. Okay, the 5th G will have to be the full length but as that string is seldom fretted it shouldn't matter.
I want to see if I can learn banjo technique and if I can then I will buy the real thing. As if I didn't have enough problems trying to play guitar.......


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

In that case I would get some banjo picks. The ones that I've seen are metal with an opening at the fingertip.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried these?
ProPik Finger Tone Picks


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Jocko! I hope you don't mind me asking about your musical desires, from a cultural, North American perspective.
You're typing that you'd like to set up one of your guitars as a banjo, saying don't laugh. I didn't even smirk.
Banjos, and another instrument that might be maligned, accordians, are being played and recorded all the time.
Nelly Furtado, with Bela Fleck, had my most recent fave banjo using song.

A music store owner put a guitar neck and pickup on an old banjo body because I was able to talk myself out of playing the band banjo,
saying I was left-handed. Good thing it was a five string. So I played a "guitar-bango" onstage. It sounded good through my Marshall.

However, all my life, watching tv, movies and musicians, I've only ever seen the banjo strummed in the oldest films.
It would be nice, if all you ever did was use your fingers, but round wound steel strings kill your thumbnail, playing lead.
I use a Fender heavy small, so the point sticks out like the thumbnail I don't have.
Banjos need fingerpicks to articulate the sound, and make it loud enough.
That's where I think the acceptance of finger picks for acoustic guitar comes from, the banjo world.


----------

